
Open-source jailbreaking tool for older iOS devices - mpweiher
https://github.com/mpw/ipwndfu
======
florian_s
Here is a tweet by the developer with some explanations

[https://twitter.com/axi0mX/status/1177542201670168576?s=20](https://twitter.com/axi0mX/status/1177542201670168576?s=20)

> What I am releasing today is not a full jailbreak with Cydia, just an
> exploit. Researchers and developers can use it to dump SecureROM, decrypt
> keybags with AES engine, and demote the device to enable JTAG. You still
> need additional hardware and software to use JTAG.

> During iOS 12 betas in summer 2018, Apple patched a critical use-after-free
> vulnerability in iBoot USB code. This vulnerability can only be triggered
> over USB and requires physical access. It cannot be exploited remotely. I am
> sure many researchers have seen that patch.

------
Krasnol
How is this not drowning in attention here?

